# Approuver application Iphone



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

Bonjour

Tout d'abord désolée si la question à déja été posée..mais je ne trouve aucune solution à mon problème.
J'ai installé instagram ++ pour éviter les pub.. mais tous les 2-3 jours mon iphone me dit, qu'il doit vérifier l'application, alors que je l'ai deja fait à la premiere install, et impossible de ré-approuver. Du coup à chaque fois je dois reinstaller l'application..
Je voulais savoir si il y avait un moyen d'approuver un application une fois pour toute?

valerie


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2019)

Je n'ai pas trouvé cette version dite ++ sur l'App Store. Si ça enlève le pub, tu ne serais pas en train de parler de piratage là ?


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

En effet, cette version n'est pas légale.


----------



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

oui je sais c'est une version crée par quelqu'un, mais ça marche tres bien, sauf pour ce probleme de verification...du coup je ne sais pas commencer l'éviter, car au bout de quelque jour l'app a encore besoin d'etre vérifier


----------



## SyMich (28 Février 2019)

Le jailbreak étant illégal, vous n'obtiendrez pas d'aide sur ces forums pour une apps s'installant via Cydia. 
Il faut voir directement avec le développeur.


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

val3rie a dit:


> oui je sais c'est une version crée par quelqu'un, mais ça marche tres bien, sauf pour ce probleme de verification...du coup je ne sais pas commencer l'éviter, car au bout de quelque jour l'app a encore besoin d'etre vérifier


Alors officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201954 ...autrement dit, au moindre problème, de contournement, détournement, de modifications des fichiers originaux, c'est bien considéré comme du piratage. Alors il va te falloir aller naviguer dans d'autres forums pour trouver une solution qui ne sera de toute façon pas viable avec la prochaine version d'iOS !


----------



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

ce n'est pas du jailbreak, mon telephone n'est pas du tout jailbreaké, et je n'ai pas cydia. c'est juste une version differente de l'application, et de toute façon ma question porte sur la verification d'application.  ne plus a valider plusieurs fois, juste une.


----------



## SyMich (28 Février 2019)

Si l'app ne vient pas de l'AppStore officiel, ça s'apparente soit à du jailbreak, soit à l'usage anormal de certificats d'entreprise pour permettre son installation sans passer par le contrôle d'Apple. 
Dans les 2 cas ce n'est pas autorisé et ça ne peut donc pas être débattu sur ces forums.


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

val3rie a dit:


> ce n'est pas du jailbreak, mon telephone n'est pas du tout jailbreaké, et je n'ai pas cydia. c'est juste une version differente de l'application, et de toute façon ma question porte sur la verification d'application. ne plus a valider plusieurs fois, juste une.


La finalité de ta version ++ est qu'il y a eu une modification du fichier original de chez Instagram qui lui a été validé par Apple au niveau de la sécurité et de la certification des fichiers.


----------



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

Je ne comprend pas ce debat, peut importe d'ou vienne l'application, je veux juste savoir si on peu faire quelque chose pour ne pas avoir a re-verifier l'application installé. car à l'instal je verifie l'app, mais qq jour apres l'iphone me redemande de validé, et là je ne peux plus a part la re-installer. ma question porte sur la validation de certificat


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

val3rie a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas ce debat, peut importe d'ou vienne l'application, je veux juste savoir si on peu faire quelque chose pour ne pas avoir a re-verifier l'application installé. car à l'instal je verifie l'app, mais qq jour apres l'iphone me redemande de validé, et là je ne peux plus a part la re-installer. ma question porte sur la validation de certificat


Ben non, ici on ne modifie pas les fichiers originaux, car ça concerne bien une certification Apple pour le bon fonctionnement. Ce qui est proposé dans la version ++ est bien illégal et n'entre pas dans la charte des forums.


----------



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

je  n'ai rien modifié, j'ai juste une app qui me demande sans arret de la verifier, et je veux juste savoir si on peut modifier la verification pour que ca ne se repette pas...c'est quand meme pas compliqué et n'empeche pas de me repondre sur ce sujet..ça aurait pu etre n'importe quelle application, meme une que j'aurai pu créé


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

val3rie a dit:


> je n'ai rien modifié, j'ai juste une app qui me demande sans arret de la verifier, et je veux juste savoir si on peut modifier la verification pour que ca ne se repette pas...c'est quand meme pas compliqué et n'empeche pas de me repondre sur ce sujet..ça aurait pu etre n'importe quelle application, meme une que j'aurai pu créé


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, ce n'est pas toi le problème, mais l'application Instagram++ qui a été modifiée et qu'ici tu n'auras pas de réponses, car c'est dans le domaine de l'illégalité. Si tu veux des réponses, il va falloir les chercher dans des forums qui proposent cette version illégale, mais pas ici.


----------



## val3rie (28 Février 2019)

mouai vous allez quand meme un peu loin..


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2019)

val3rie a dit:


> mouai vous allez quand meme un peu loin..


Non, cette application n'apparaît pas dans App Store et iTunes, car tous les certificats des logiciels doivent être validés par Apple, ce qui n'est pas le cas. De plus, ici on donne des informations, on vient en aide, pour des pannes de matériels, de logiciels, mais en aucun cas pour des modifications des fichiers originaux de chez Apple, que ce soit pour macOS ou iOS.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2019)

Non, personne ne va trop loin ici. Les règles du forum sont claires et ce fil est donc clôturé.


----------

